# ADGA registration percentage question



## chelle (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few American Nubian does, and one that i'm getting ready to NOA because she is registered with IDGR as American Nubian which I know doing the NOA will take her back to 0% grade but I'm not real fond of IDGR so I guess I'm going to take that chance. She's a really nice doe, but anyway here's my question...I'm considering buying a buck that is registered through the ADGA as 13% Alpine and 88% Nubian Experimental...if i were to breed him to my American girls what percentage would I get? If I were to breed him to my NOA would the kids be able to be registered? I don't sell the kids to make tons of money, it's more for my daughter for 4H and she really has her heart set on this buck and don't want to show in grade shows forever. TIA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My understanding is you can only breed to a registered purebred buck to bring up the doeling offspring through the ranks to be an american nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could register the offspring if both parents are registered but they would be considered experimental.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, the Experimental herd book has it's own rules. I don't believe you can grade up with an Experimental buck. Also, Grade bucks can't be registered. There's a thread where I wrote out the rules, I see if I can find it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, you can't use an Ex buck over a grade doe and put them into the ex herdbook. 
Here's the thread I was talking about http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/yet-one-more-registry-question-me-p-135546/

Bred to your American girls will give you section G experimentals.
I don't knw enough about section H grades to answer your other question. My guess would be that since they would be less than 50% they would not be able to be registered except with IDGA.


----------



## chelle (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, was wondering if there was ever a way to get the experimental out of the kids if they were to breed. So if it were a experimental doe with a purebred buck would they gain percentage? I normally deal with boers and their registered percentages are easy to keep up with buck not 100% can't be registered...simple enough, or Nigerian dwarf where ya either have a registered one or u don't so trying to understand the ADGA herd books is confusing to say the least


----------



## chelle (Oct 31, 2012)

Also....the doe I just got that I'm going to NOA is bred to a buck that is able to be registered but wasn't if I have all his parents info and name etc can I do anything to get his doelings registered?


----------

